# Coconut Oil



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Just got some today, Ive been reasearching it for like a month now.
Apparently It can help Brain Fog, Thinking/Concentration and tons of other mental stuff.

I took 2 tablespoons this morning and im feeling pretty good right now.
My worst symptom is brain fog and honestly this stuff seems to be helping.

As anyone else tried this oil? If so let me know what you think of it..


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Optimusrhyme said:


> Just got some today, Ive been reasearching it for like a month now.
> Apparently It can help Brain Fog, Thinking/Concentration and tons of other mental stuff.
> 
> I took 2 tablespoons this morning and im feeling pretty good right now.
> ...


Haven't tried coconut oil per se but love to eat coconuts.

A very good long chain fatty acid for the brain is mustard.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I love mustard, but always didn't like coconut or coconut flavoured anything but if it helps! I'll look into it...health food store, right?


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

babybowrain said:


> I love mustard, but always didn't like coconut or coconut flavoured anything but if it helps! I'll look into it...health food store, right?


you should be able to find it there. I couldnt find any in town so i ordered some online..
Make sure if you get some its Extra Virgin Organic.. apparently thats the best kind.

cheers


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 7, 2011)

Optimusrhyme said:


> you should be able to find it there. I couldnt find any in town so i ordered some online..
> Make sure if you get some its Extra Virgin Organic.. apparently thats the best kind.
> 
> cheers


Should I just spoon this


----------



## coconutoilsdotcom (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi, I am very interested in this forum and I am new here and would like to know more about the benefits and how it will cure diabetes. Since both of my parents are suffering from it.


----------

